# Help with drawers :)



## hummin40 (Oct 22, 2007)

OK, here's the problem. I can tell one of my dresser drawers is broken because of the way it opens but when I try to remove the drawer to repair it, it won't come out all the way. All the other drawers in the dresser are made the same way too. They do not lift to come off the track like most every drawer I've had in the past. There seems to be a single metal track running in the center of each drawer but I can't get any of them off/out to repair the broken one. Am I just nuts or do the make drawers that just don't come out anymore? The dresser is relatively new.
Thanks for any help,
Hummin


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Perhaps there's a release on the drawer track that you can reach by putting your hand in the open drawer below the track you're trying to disengage?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hummin; If you pull the drawer full forward till it stops, now look alongside the drawer and at the back of the slide you should see small metal tabs, push them down and the drawer should release.
JackM


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

He's got a single underdrawer slide though.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

top of this rail should have a slot for a roller that is attached to the drawer bottom. Try not pulling the drawer out all the way but, almost ... trick is to find the slot you can't see. I hope this is the rail system that you have.

Pull the drawer out halfway ..now grab both sides and gently lift up as you pull out. You may need to remove drawer under damaged drawer to repair or help remove.. good luck


----------



## hummin40 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks so much for all your help!!!
Nice to know you are here too!
Have a good day,
Robin (Hummin)


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hummin; you are welcome however you did not say if you got them out? I hope you did.
JackM


----------



## hummin40 (Oct 22, 2007)

Jack,
Will have to let ya know first thing in the morning. 
I'm at work and will try tonight. If it doesn't go well I'll be asking how to glue the whole dresser back together... hahaha. Thanks again!
R


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hummin; think SAWZALL :laughing: :yes: :whistling2: :thumbup:


----------



## hummin40 (Oct 22, 2007)

Nope. There was not a release anywhere on the drawer or track. I'm frustrated now so I'm guessing it's the SAWZALL or go back to the store where I bought it last year and let them make a fool of me. I actually used a dentist's small mirror and saw the entire track and the piece attached to the drawer-going into the track. There is not a release of any kind visible. I ran my hand along most of the track and couldn't feel any hidden openings where I could raise the drawer out. I found my original sales slip and tried the "brand" name to see if there was a website for people like me but I can't find a manufacturer named Klint. Any dynamite experts out here? :laughing: 
Anyway, thanks for your help guys. 
Robin


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Robin; ya got a digital camera?????? I need pics, there HAS to be a release!
I have only been in this biz a short time maybe 25 years at most and there has NOT been a slide without a release in that time for sure.
If you cannot post pics here then send em to my email
[email protected]
After that then we consider that sawzall
Jack


----------



## hummin40 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Jack,
I got it!! Yea! Told ya the furniture people would make me look like a fool! Anyway, there was no release. It was (I'm not sure of the correct wording to use) tension..tight. All I had to do was to give it a continuous strong tug and I guess I was scared to pull that hard. And it was just as hard putting the drawer back in. Wonder why someone would invent something so weird? A locking mechanism sounds easier to find/try.
The back screw was out of the slide and was a quick fix. Thanks so much for your help. Do you have a website for the items you build? It would be nice to see some. My email address is [email protected]. Send some photos sometime. Thanks again!
Robin


----------

